# Grant for trees?



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone know anything about applying for a grant in Portugal? We have heard that we may be able to get one for planting trees.
We're in Central Portugal.
Thanks in advance,
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

not heard of any at moment, in a friends area the local Junta in conjunction with commercial forestry interests are offering land to farm and plant with trees, try here DRAP Centro as they'll be the Ministry involved, but at the least you'll need to be a Resident, and bear in mind the planting distances from property I supplied for you.


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Theres is a "Grant System" but it is only allowable for Trees Indigenous to Portugal 
i.e. NO Ucy


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Spoke to my Portuguese neighbor and yes you can get grants, depend on your land designation, also you must be a resident, you can call the ministry of agriculture in Faro tel: 351-289 870 700 or website is www.min-agricultura.pt and they should point you in the right direction, not only did the neighbor get a grant for stuffer ( poly tunnels), when they got destroyed in high winds he then got a grant to plant avocado's and he is also in central Algarve


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, this is really helpful! Will look into it.




Algarve said:


> Spoke to my Portuguese neighbor and yes you can get grants, depend on your land designation, also you must be a resident, you can call the ministry of agriculture in Faro tel: 351-289 870 700 or website is Governo de Portugal and they should point you in the right direction, not only did the neighbor get a grant for stuffer ( poly tunnels), when they got destroyed in high winds he then got a grant to plant avocado's and he is also in central Algarve


----------

